# Four new icons?



## skilletlicker (Dec 8, 2006)

Yesterday the new thing was permalink.  Today there a 4 little pictures at the bottom of the post box that display the following text when you put the cursor over them:

Digg this post!
Add Post to del.icio.us
Bookmark Post in Technorati
Furl this Post!
What is any or all of that?


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know, I don't see it, but...

Another board I go to, I did see those at.  The webmaster at that board had just changed it around a bit the day before.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know what, if anything, this means but I see them in firefox and Internet Explorer. They are just to the right of "Report post."


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2006)

OK, these are new to me too so I could be out to lunch on this. I THINK they are to post links to DC posts on other sites. The one site Digg it I think is sort of newsy? Its supposed to increase traffic here and inspire more members.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm not familiar with any of them but they all seem to be lists of bookmarks.
Furl
del.icio.us
Technorati
Digg


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 8, 2006)

I can see the 4 new icons and I don't know how they got there.  I rather like them - the colors are pretty.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 9, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with any of them but they all seem to be lists of bookmarks.
> Furl
> del.icio.us
> Technorati
> Digg


I noticed them too.  If the site admin (Alix) and moderators aren't familiar with them then I'm a tad concerned.  I don't necessarily want my posts linked to other sites.  I've run into some "cyber stalkers" who call up my posts and put them on other forums where they don't belong.  I was on a newsgroup about pet loss, a grief forum, and someone actually quoted my posts and made fun of me over my grieving for the loss of my dog of 18 years.  I don't want to see that sort of thing happen from things I've posted here.

Can you find out who is doing this and get them to stop?

Fraidy


----------



## MJ (Dec 9, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> I noticed them too. If the site admin (Alix) and moderators aren't familiar with them then I'm a tad concerned. I don't necessarily want my posts linked to other sites. I've run into some "cyber stalkers" who call up my posts and put them on other forums where they don't belong.
> 
> Fraidy


Nothing to be concerned about, and you don't have to use them.

You can learn more about linkbacks HERE


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 9, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> I noticed them too.  If the site admin (Alix) and moderators aren't familiar with them then I'm a tad concerned.  I don't necessarily want my posts linked to other sites.  I've run into some "cyber stalkers" who call up my posts and put them on other forums where they don't belong.  I was on a newsgroup about pet loss, a grief forum, and someone actually quoted my posts and made fun of me over my grieving for the loss of my dog of 18 years.  I don't want to see that sort of thing happen from things I've posted here.
> 
> Can you find out who is doing this and get them to stop?
> 
> Fraidy


 Like MJ said, I wouldn't be too concerned, but be aware that this is a public forum and what you type here is _visable to and searchable by anyone_ with Internet access.  Try entering *FraidKnot Fraidy* into a google search box to prove it.  Your posts that turn up are there because that's the way the *w*orld *w*ide *w*eb works, with or without those four new icons.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 9, 2006)

I must admit that I was very happy when I googled my 'name' and none of my posts came up....just bad cooking sites or recipes.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay, who declared this skilletlicker delivers the bad news day?  Half Baked, the reason you didn't see your posts is because "half baked" is a common expression that returns about 3 millions results.  Try narrowing the search by entering *Half Baked spay and neuter*.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 9, 2006)

I google my screen name every once in a while; my profile here and my thread about my DEFLEPP license plates are all that came up from here along with one thread about help with avatars on the official Def Leppard site forum (I use the same screen name for almost all forums I am on) in 25 pages. If you don't find much by then, chances are that no one else is going to go to the trouble.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 9, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Nothing to be concerned about, and you don't have to use them.
> 
> You can learn more about linkbacks HERE



MJ, I hate to admit this, but I read the info and still haven't a clue. Is there a very easy, nontechnical way of explaining exactly what happens when one clicks on those icons?


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 9, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Okay, who declared this skilletlicker delivers the bad news day? Half Baked, the reason you didn't see your posts is because "half baked" is a common expression that returns about 3 millions results. Try narrowing the search by entering *Half Baked spay and neuter*.


 
uh-oh...I hate to take that off my siggy but I will definately give it some thought.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 9, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> uh-oh...I hate to take that off my siggy but I will definately give it some thought.  Thanks for the heads up.


Half Baked, I'm not suggesting you change the signature.  Even if you did, it wouldn't make you invisible.  My point is only that this forum, like virtually everything else you see online, can also be seen by everyone else in the *w*hole *w*ide *w*orld and that is something to be aware of.  It doesn't help to be afraid of it,  and it is not possible to retreat from it.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 9, 2006)

Despite the tone of my earlier post, I'm not *terribly* concerned about these icons.  I did wonder why they suddenly showed up.

I was contacted out of the blue by someone I worked with back in 1989 because he'd Googled my real name  (some folks know it!) and found my email address.  It's a nice thing he did, too, because we got back in touch.  I was able to see him again last year before he was diagnosed with a very aggressive cancer and died within a matter of months.

As for Googling, it's how I got back in touch with the love of my life after 24 years (almost 28 years now).  He doesn't do computers but someone gave out information on a web site for one of the art shows where he exhibited.  He's a freelance oil painter.  And there you have it, we got back in touch, and after talking a lot on the phone, met up again after 24 years.  He's the reason I write my "trip reports". 

Fraidy


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2006)

Whoo! Sorry to have caused concern there with my answer folks. Just to clarify, the site OWNER periodically makes upgrades and we don't know about them til we sign on. Sorry to have caused concern. I think this is cool new feature myself. 

HalfBaked and Fraidy. I hope you haven't got yourself in a swivet thinking you will be stalked because of these features. The reality is, if you can find your way to DC, so can the rest of the world. Thats just the nature of the Internet. Just don't give out the important personal information in your posts and you will be fine.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes, my first reaction was just knee jerk.  I know i'm fine.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 9, 2006)

Now that that's all settled, does anybody use any of these online link lists?  Are they more than that?


----------



## MJ (Dec 9, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> MJ, I hate to admit this, but I read the info and still haven't a clue. Is there a very easy, nontechnical way of explaining exactly what happens when one clicks on those icons?


I'll try my best - it is kinda confusing.  

If you click on those icons, it allows DC members to post a Social Bookmark about a topic they are reading here at DC.

What happens is - people who are members of these other sites (digg, furl, del.icio.us and Technorati) can bookmark pages they link to and they add information about the pages. These pages will be shared in thier listings and let others know about us.

Please post your thoughts about this here!


----------



## amber (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, I'll pass thanks.  I doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## cara (Dec 10, 2006)

hmm.. I still don't understand it completely...
does the single DC user have any advantage of it or is it just for the board?


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't care for it myself, and frankly, I think that if your going to have monitors and site helpers, they should be 100% aware of what is going here  as far as changes before they happen so that they are able to answer questions. It isn't fair to them to be put in the dark and make them look as though they're not doing their job, when we all know better than that.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 10, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> I'll try my best - it is kinda confusing.
> 
> If you click on those icons, it allows DC members to post a Social Bookmark about a topic they are reading here at DC.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think I've got it. I'm amazed, though, at the constantly evolving methods seemingly designed to help us spend (waste?) more time online.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 11, 2006)

Darn - I thought one of these links was to a website that stored recipes we wanted to keep - oh well, shows how technical I am.......


----------



## Aria (Jan 31, 2007)

Are other sites able to get into our Profile Information?  If yes....I would like to have N/A inserted in my profile and all other information removed.  I don't want to share this information.  Thank you.  MJ,or MG, or kitchenelf....please can you do this for me?  Please confirm.


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2007)

Check your profile Aria. Let me know via PM if there is anything else you want removed.


----------

